# Pictures from the show



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Gr Ch Mazpahs Mystic Magwi (Gizmo)


Gizmo and his proud owner Karen  



Mazpahs Mischief Maker (missy)



Lebreton Fernando (Toby) 19weeks



Toby being Judged for overall best in show...............HE GOT IT TOO!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous cats May


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, I wondered who owned that little Oriental, he is lovely.

Well done!

Jo


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody hellLook at the size of Gizmo-those lonngg legs and huge length, and Toby is gonna be literally chasing his tail the way he's growing, and as for Misspot-well an absolute stunner of a gal as ever-YAHAY FOR THE MAZPAH AND LEBRETON TRIOAGAIN WHAT AN AMAZING DAYYa must be talking about another Ori Jo-as ya can see theirs nowt little about any of these ladsLOl


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Maybe little was the wrong description, but the Ori's I saw yesterday were absolutely gorgeous, that swiss judge really liked them, they did so well in their sides too. I wish I had known who was there so I could have said hello!

Jo


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jomall said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe little was the wrong description, but the Ori's I saw yesterday were absolutely gorgeous, that swiss judge really liked them, they did so well in their sides too. I wish I had known who was there so I could have said hello!
> 
> Jo


Yes i was told all the cats were of amazing quality and were stunning-great show all round,wish i could have gone but i did get have all cats/kitts to myself which i luurvve and i get all details when my oh and May get home so win winDid you show Jo and if so how did you get on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, the quality was very high all round, gorgeous cats and kittens as far as the eye could see.

I took my three boys,Sandy was nominated for best in show but unfortunately got beaten by a stunning Norwegian, but I am so proud of him because as usual he behaved beautifully and enjoyed his day. Darcy my red silver tabby kitten got best in variety, he was up against Claude who got the excellent 2 but enjoyed his day very much. It was a great way to end my UK FB shows. It was a fab day, the venue was so lovely, very airy, they had lots of space between the pens so it stayed reasonably cool in the hall. Lots of great people to chat to. My friend Sara had Claudes mum there who got her first CAC and seemed to cope very well with her first FB show. Sandy's brother Ollie a rare tortie Maine coon male was also there and very much enjoyed his day out, he loves his posh drapes. It was very much a family day out.

Hope everyone is recovered today, we are all shattered.

Jox


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR CATS JO<THEY ALL DID VERY WELL AND WHEN THEY SHOW LIKE A DREAM_THATS ALWAYS A GOOD THING


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Kelly, I love showing them, I have one show left and thats the Gwynedd, probably the hardest one of all really as there will be so many folk to say goodbye to. Is anyone else visiting or showing at the Gwynedd, it would be nice to see some of you there.

Jo


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes-think we may be popping along-for a looksee


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Kelly,

Well I hope I get to say hello to you.

Jox


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Jomall said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> Well I hope I get to say hello to you.
> 
> Jox


Not likely-i don't go myself-got human and furkids to take care of-and that for now is how i like it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics - thanks for sharing


----------

